
Trump demands FED to cut interest rates to zero 'or less' - spacedog11
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/11/business/economy/bonehead-trump-jay-powell.html
======
5822130027
USD is heading towards a 40% devaluation.

I wasn't convinced at first, but it makes sense after you think about it on a
longer time scale.

The amount of sovereign debt is just unpayable in any real terms ( basket of
goods ).

75 million baby boomers ! with rising projected fiscal deficit from here on
out.

The easiest solution is to let the currency take a hit and default nominally.

It won't cause a huge amount of inflation, only ipads, and foreign imported
goods gets slightly more expensive.

I also do not think other countries devalue as many pundits think.

CNY has been trying to gain purchasing power, as a side karma benefit, the CCP
gets to own people taking money out of china and moving into USD, when USD
falls by 40% then nowhere is safe ! It reduces pressure from chinese citizens
to move assets abroad.

The amount of dollar denominated debt globally is just too high, so trump is
right.

------
olliej
For the clueless among us, is he suggesting that the Fed pay immensely
profitable businesses money to borrow money from the Fed? Wouldn't that
literally be saying "give tax payer money to incredibly profitable banks and
organizations for no reason"?

------
turtlecloud
What do the history books tel us about money?

It always gets devalued!! Look at the USD trend since the fed was created over
100 yrs ago.

Soon $100 will be the new dollar bill.

